# Mastic gum?



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Since PPIs don't do much for my chronic reflux esophagitis, I'm always looking for alternatives. I was just wondering whether anyone has tried mastic gum capsules for their GERD. I saw a commentary on another web site from someone who said two months on mastic gum capsules and DGL tablets cleared their GERD. There was an article in the New England Journal of Medicine that indicated mastic gum helps kill h. pylori.


----------

